

Ask HN: How do you vote a submission after you have read the page it linked to? - hboon

I often load the new submission page and then click through and open the links I am interested in in new tabs. I find that after reading each tab, I don't go back to vote it up unless I comment. How do you do it?
======
IsaacSchlueter
I use the "post to news.YC" bookmarklet for this.
<http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>

If you try to submit something that's already been submitted, it just records
your submission as an up-vote.

I habitually open interesting-looking links as background tabs while I'm
working (from Twitter, IM, emails, etc.) and then check them when I take a
longer break. Often I'm not sure if it was from HN or some other source, but
by using the bookmarklet, I'm either sharing or voting up, so it works out.

------
saundby
I open in new tabs, read the articles closing each tab as I go. When I get
back to the HN page I go top to bottom and vote up the articles I wish to.
Then I go to next page or reload for newer stuff for as long as I'm reading.

Works better than going article by article for me, I find.

~~~
hboon
I open a pageful of links in new tabs and then read all of them too. Wasn't
too clear on that earlier.

Another thing I do is, I will also save some of the sites onto Instapaper to
read on my iPhone. I almost never go back to vote those up, unfortunately.

------
ScottWhigham
Best way I've done it is to use Firefox+Greasemonkey+"HN Splitview"
(<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/28372>). When I click a link for HN now,
it opens in a frame - half is the post and half is the comments.

~~~
pedalpete
Yeah, i posted a while ago, hoping that HN would put a comments/vote
capability in a frame above the content, but lots of people hated that idea.

No scripts in Chrome yet :(

------
alabut
I open both the links and the comments for each link at the same time in
background tabs, so if I like an article, it's one tab away for an upvote
after reading. Otherwise I'm in the habit of closing two tabs at once.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I use this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=370399>

